# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  U2 will play Norman this fall

## Centerback

From NewsOK.com  http://www.newsok.com/u2-will-play-n...ad_story_title

----------


## venture

Going to assume they'll be at Memorial Stadium like the Rolling Stones were?

----------


## warreng88

> Going to assume they'll be at Memorial Stadium like the Rolling Stones were?


That's what I would guess. If you look at the setup of the stage, it doesn't look like it could fit inside Llyod Noble.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

The World tour has been announced and Owen Field on Oct. 19 is one of only 16 dates being played in North America.

How cool is that....

Date Venue City State Country PUBLIC ON-SALE
20 June 2009 Camp Nou Barcelona ES Wed. 25 March
07 July 2009 San Siro Milan IT Fri. 13 March
11 July 2009 Stade De France Paris FR Fri. 20 March
15 July 2009 Charles Ehrmann Nice FR Fri. 20 March
18 July 2009 Olympic Stadium Berlin DE Fri. 27 March
20 July 2009 Arena Amsterdam NL Sat. 14 March
24 July 2009 Croke Park Dublin IE Fri. 20 March
31 July 2009 Ullevi Stadium Gothenburg SE Fri. 13 March
03 Aug 2009 Veltins-Arena Gelsenkirchen DE Fri. 27 March
06 Aug 2009 Slaski Stadium Chorzow PL Fri. 20 March
10 Aug 2009 Stadium Makimir Zagreb HR Fri. 27 March
14 Aug 2009 Wembley Stadium London GB Fri. 20 March
18 Aug 2009 Hampden Park Glasgow GB Fri. 20 March
20 Aug 2009 Don Valley Stad.Sheffield GB Fri. 20 March
22 Aug 2009 Millenium Stad. Cardiff Wal. GB Fri. 20 March
12 Sep 2009 Soldier Field Chicago IL US Mon. 30 March
16 Sep 2009 Rogers Centre Toronto ON CA Mon. 30 March
20 Sep 2009 Gilette Stadium Boston MA US Mon. 30 March
24 Sep 2009 Giants Stadium New YorkNY US Mon. 30 March
29 Sep 2009 FedEx Field WashingtonDC US Mon. 6 April
01 Oct 2009 Scott Stadium Charlottesville VAUS Sat. 4 April
03 Oct 2009 Stadium Raleigh NC US Mon. 6 April
06 Oct 2009 Georgia Dome Atlanta GA US Mon. 6 April
09 Oct 2009 Raymond James Tampa FL US Sat. 18 April
12 Oct 2009 New Cowboys Stad.Dallas TX US Mon. 20 April
14 Oct 2009 Reliant Stadium Houston TX US Mon. 20 April
19 Oct 2009 Ok. Mem. StadiumNorman OK US Sat. 4 April
20 Oct 2009 U. of Phx. Stad.Phoenix AZ US Mon. 20 April
23 Oct 2009 Sam Boyd Stad. Las Vegas NV US TBD
25 Oct 2009 Rose Bowl Los Angeles CA US Mon. 6 April
28 Oct 2009 BC Place Stad. VancouverBC CA Mon. 6 April

U2 Tour News from U2tours.com

On edit....make that 18 dates as they've also played NYC on March 6th and play Boston on the 11th.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

....


> U2 announces concert dates for European tour
> 
> LONDON (AP)  Irish rock band U2 has announced concert dates for a European tour.
> 
> The first stop will be Barcelona, Spain, on June 30. It's the band's first stadium concert since 2006 and follows the release last month of the group's 12th studio album, "No Line on the Horizon."
> 
> U2's Web site on Monday listed London, Milan, Italy, and Paris as other stops on the tour.
> 
> The band says it will head to North America after the European performances. The first stop on that leg of the tour is scheduled for Sept. 12 in Chicago.
> ...

----------


## venture

May want to merge with the original thread on the Norman board.

http://www.okctalk.com/norman/16979-...rman-fall.html

----------


## john60

How did the Rolling Stones set up their stage?  South endzone and leave all seating open except for the south stands?  

I'll also be curious to see if they can sell alcohol at this in non-club areas...is the no alcohol rule a facility rule or is it just for NCAA events?

----------


## soonerguru

Under $120? Are we supposed to jump for joy? What benevolent corporate rock stars they are. 

Still, this is good for Norman. It will be like an additional home game in Norman.

----------


## soonerguru

Did anyone notice they're blowing off Dallas on that tour? Could it be due to problems booking Jerryworld?

----------


## soonerguru

Nevermind. I was wrong.

----------


## Lurker34

"Under $120? Are we supposed to jump for joy? What benevolent corporate rock stars they are."

The band does not set ticket prices, it's the promoter "Live Nation". Live Nation has been seriously increasing ticket prices since they basically control most major concerts. I would imagine it was part of U2's contract to make Live Nation have reasonable prices. The casinos aren't helping ticket prices either.

----------


## warreng88

> How did the Rolling Stones set up their stage?  South endzone and leave all seating open except for the south stands?  
> 
> I'll also be curious to see if they can sell alcohol at this in non-club areas...is the no alcohol rule a facility rule or is it just for NCAA events?


If you go to the website, you can see what the stage will look like. It will be in the center of the field with huge jumbotrons. Should be very cool.

----------


## Lord Helmet

> How did the Rolling Stones set up their stage?  South endzone and leave all seating open except for the south stands?


Yeah, the Stones had a stage in the south endzone. However, the U2 stage is supposed to be round...hence the "360 tour" tag, so I'd imagine it will be setup around midfield.

----------


## bravoland

I read a review a week or so ago ..and ticket prices will start at/around $30  (nosebleeds of course)  down lower should be 90-120ish  - real close seats could top out around $250  but should also be some standing room only general admission floor sections around $60

----------


## onthestrip

The Stones had the stage in the south endzone, but they also had a small stage that was in the middle of the crowd on the floor, the field in this case.  During the middle of the show the main stage opened up and a bridge came out of it and connected it to the small stage where they played a couple of songs.  Probably the coolest thing Ive ever seen at a concert.

----------


## jbrown84

I guess we can stop whining about Tulsa getting all the good shows.

----------


## CCOKC

From what I heard on the radio it may be the day of the OU-Texas game.  What choice would you make?  I choose U2 for sure.  I can watch OU-Texas on tv.

----------


## Drake

Its the Monday following OU/Texas

----------


## CCOKC

According to the Phil and KC on Kiss the date is not set and there are conflicting reports.  The web site that is posted if a "fan" site and not the official U2 site.  When the Phil and KC contacted the promoter he would not confirm the Monday date.  If you look at the dates posted it shows them playing Norman the 19th and Phoenix the 20th which seems a little hard to believe they would put shows two nights in a row that far apart.  I don't see any other back to back nights on that list.

----------


## ronronnie1

U2 hasn't put out a good album since 93' with Zooropa.  They peaked with Joshua Tree.

----------


## stratosphere

This is good news,  i have seen this band several times throughout the years and they put on a great show.

----------


## bluedogok

Most tours of this size have two complete sets of equipment to allow for the complexity of set up/tear down and the ability to book shows closer to each other.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Looks like I might be forced to step foot in the Gaylord...

----------


## nik4411

They have been one of my favorite bands for a long time, I really must go see them.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Has anyone here listened to the new album?

----------


## westsidesooner

> From what I heard on the radio it may be the day of the OU-Texas game.  What choice would you make?  I choose U2 for sure.  I can watch OU-Texas on tv.


I also heard that the show could be on the 17th instead of the 19th.  I hope not.  With 50,000-60,000 people heading to Dallas for the game it might hurt ticket sales.  Then again that might free up more OU-UT tickets in the cotton bowl.  Mid-October weather here is pretty unpredictable....could be really cold and wet, or hot and dry.  Too bad it couldn't be in Sept.  




> Looks like I might be forced to step foot in the Gaylord...


You'll be fine Cuatro, I've been to BPS and didn't burst into flames.  Hit with pom-poms by an older woman yes, but no flames.  If you're worried you could get some of those lil booties they hand out during the parade of homes to wear on your shoes.  

The stage looks awesome, U2 360 Tour it'd be a cool show to attend whether you're a big U2 fan or not just for the experience.

----------


## Centerback

> Has anyone here listened to the new album?


Yes, not super crazy about it yet.  No stand out songs that I "need" to hear again, mostly seems like background music or white noise to induce personal reflection time.  I am giving it more chances though.   

I bought my first U2 cassette tape around 1982 from Sound Warehouse on 39th and MacArthur, now I can't remember if it was Boy or October, Boy I believe.  You have to respect a band that can remain relevant as long as they have with as many stylistic and sound changes they have undergone.  The Edge's hat and Mullen's hair not withstanding.

----------


## stratosphere

> Yes, not super crazy about it yet.  No stand out songs that I "need" to hear again, mostly seems like background music or white noise to induce personal reflection time.  I am giving it more chances though.   
> 
> I bought my first U2 cassette tape around 1982 from Sound Warehouse on 39th and MacArthur, now I can't remember if it was Boy or October, Boy I believe.  You have to respect a band that can remain relevant as long as they have with as many stylistic and sound changes they have undergone.  The Edge's hat and Mullen's hair not withstanding.


I would say its "a grower" for the most part,  but songs like Magnificent, Breathe, and the title track are pretty classical sounding songs and pretty rocking too.  

I sure hope they don't play the same day as the OU/tx game,  that would be a marketing disaster on their part if they did.  


 :Texas-Sucks2:

----------


## OkieHornet

> According to the Phil and KC on Kiss the date is not set and there are conflicting reports.  The web site that is posted if a "fan" site and not the official U2 site.  When the Phil and KC contacted the promoter he would not confirm the Monday date.  If you look at the dates posted it shows them playing Norman the 19th and Phoenix the 20th which seems a little hard to believe they would put shows two nights in a row that far apart.  I don't see any other back to back nights on that list.


most stadium tours will have 2 stages that tour the country since they usually take so long to set up - one will be setting up in 1 city while the other one is being torn down... and a flight from OKC to Phoenix only takes a few hours, so the back-to-back is entirely possible...

----------


## CCOKC

Yeah, I have no doubt that they are using more than one stage set up for their tour.  Plus there are no other back to back dates on the list.  I just don't think those dates are set in stone yet.  Not saying it's not on the 19th but I wouldn't plan on that date until it is on their official site.  At this point there are no dates listed past September there.

----------


## Lord Helmet

> Has anyone here listened to the new album?


Yup. Mediocre at best. Hopefully they'll play some older stuff.

----------


## trousers

> Yup. Mediocre at best. Hopefully they'll play some older stuff.


I would think that would be the case for most everyone attending.  They became musically irrelevant at least 10 or 15 years ago.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> Yup. Mediocre at best. Hopefully they'll play some older stuff.


They usually do, I wouldn't worry about that.

----------


## Rom

when do tickets go on sale?

----------


## stratosphere

> when do tickets go on sale?


looks like they go on sale Monday,  April 20th

U2.com > U2 360 Tour

and the Norman date is 18 Oct instead of the 19th.  

 :Texas-Sucks2:

----------


## CCOKC

That date makes a lot more sense.

----------


## stratosphere

yes,  i think sunday night will be better than a monday night.  

Also,  i stand corrected on the sale date.  Tickets go on sale Friday April 17th according to the bands website.

----------


## Karried

Can someone help me figure out how the tickets and seating will be priced??    It's so confusing.

----------


## Karried

Are the Floor GA tickets $250?

----------


## CCOKC

I got an e-mail yesterday for the pre-sale tickets that starts next Tuesday.  The tickets prices are 30, 55, 95 and 250.  I don't see where on the seating chart those prices apply yet but I would assume the 250 are the gray section meaning the floor and the west side lower section.

----------


## OKC4me

I've been a fan of them since I was probably 10 yrs old. I told my wife one of my dreams was to go to a U2 concert one day. Well, I can't believe they are coming here! I am going to choose the U2 concet this year as well, and watch OU/texas on tv this year. 

I can't wait!!

----------


## Karried

So.. does anyone know if the GA are the cheapo seats or vice versa????  Someone here has to know!

----------


## mecarr

> So.. does anyone know if the GA are the cheapo seats or vice versa????  Someone here has to know!


Generally, tickets for general admission on the floor are cheaper than the seats. So, I doubt that the $250 tickets are for the floor\general admission tickets.

----------


## Matt

Black Eyed Peas are opening up for them here.  No thanks.

I'd rather make the trip down to Dallas to see Muse open up for them instead.

----------


## OkieHornet

GA floor seats will be $55, if you go by how the other stadiums have been sold so far... as far as the other pricing levels, your guess is as good as mine...

----------


## Karried

ahhh, now that makes sense!  I was thrown because the $30 in other stadiums were in the nosebleeds...

----------


## OkieHornet

and that's true, too, about the $30 nosebleeds... i'm just wondering where the regular $55 tickets will fall, because you have a pretty good idea the $250 and 95 seats will be closest to the stage....

----------


## OKC4me

I'm trying to decide if I want the 250$ seats or the $95 seats. I just wonder if the seats are that big of a difference to reflect the huge price difference.

----------


## Karried

I don't really think it will be that much of a difference for the price.  The way the tour is shown, they have huge screens and it's set up 360' 

Seating Chart. Official Ticketmaster site

Maybe the $250 ticket is in the Burgundy sections right next to the stage? 

$55 GA other areas
$95 in the Seats 
$30 Uppers

Just a guess...I'll find out when I buy the tickets. 

CSTV Photo Gallery

It's driving me crazy trying to figure out the seating and what section is what price!

The problem being if we waste time trying to get perfect seats, we run the risk of them selling out. 

I'm thinking I'm going for the Best Available in the $95 price range.  There is a limit of 4 per transaction so I'm hoping that will slow the scalpers down a bit.

----------


## Karried

woot, got four tix in Section 32 - pretty high up though  but I'm just happy to get tix .... 

I have the Ford presale code if anyone needs it.. PM me.  Not sure what is left but can't hurt to try.

----------


## OkieHornet

i got sec 8, row 30 - $55 tickets...

----------


## Karried

Those are good seats ... I thought the $55 were all GA tickets....it's so confusing.. 

Now the $55 tix are Sold Out

----------


## Karried

University of Oklahoma Online Ticket Office | Online Ticket Office | Seating Charts

I hate the way they did this... guessing in the dark.  

The stage won't rotate as far as I can tell so if you are not facing the stage, you'll get to see the sides and the back of the stage.  

That explains now why the tix on the sides and back were easier to get and cheaper.....  I'm hoping that the band members will all be situated so that everyone gets a good view.  ugh

----------


## OkieHornet

the stage won't rotate, but it's an open stage... here's an image from the U2 website:

----------


## OKCMallen

> Those are good seats ... I thought the $55 were all GA tickets....it's so confusing.. 
> 
> Now the $55 tix are Sold Out


I saw that ONLY U2 presalers had access to gen ad tickets...not the Ford Center, OU, or BOK presalers.

----------


## Karried

ahhh, that makes sense too.  This whole thing is veiled in secrecy and conspiracy.. lol 

Yeah,  I've watched the video a million times trying to figure out if the damn stage would somehow rotate... the problem is that everything in the video rotates.  

I hope they also don't block the view with the four giant tent 'legs'.  

I'm happy to get tix but they really made it hard to figure out what you are getting.

----------


## OKC4me

So, I got section 17, row 23 seats, they were 95 dollars, do those suck?

----------


## OKC4me

> woot, got four tix in Section 32 - pretty high up though  but I'm just happy to get tix .... 
> 
> I have the Ford presale code if anyone needs it.. PM me.  Not sure what is left but can't hurt to try.


I got those too, sec 32, row 65, so I cancelled and tried again. Then I got sec 17, row 23, so I took them. Im just worried I made a bad choice now. I hope those seats don't totally suck in the endzone!

----------


## Karried

I went back and forth a million times too.. I couldn't decided on which way to go either.  I'm afraid I'm so damn high, I won't see a thing!

I think you will be fine. I imagine that the members will all be facing different directions and the scrolling screen on top will be showing everything too.  

The bonus for you sitting low is the contact high will hit you and you'll think everything is wonderful regardless.  lol 

Seriously though! U2 Baby... You got tickets!  Most shows have sold out in seconds.. woot!

----------


## CCOKC

I got my $55 tickets this evening about 5 and they are way high up. I totally forgot about the presale until then.  Damn April 15th.  I figure I am in the building and I "saw" Bruce Sprinsteen in back in college from about as far away as a person could get in the Cotton Bowl.  Stlill the most memorable show I ever went to.  Hoping for the same thing here.

----------


## Karried

You can still try to get GA floors for $55 (I'm pretty sure that is what they are going for)  on the Public Sale date .. and then sell the ones you have on Craig's List.

----------


## CCOKC

That is not a bad idea.  Thanks.

----------


## ny111

I got tickets in section 35 and section 17.  Which do you think is better?  Only thing worrying me about section 35 is the possible obstructed view from the post (leg) on the stage

----------


## stratosphere

i got GA's!

that is a rather unusual looking stage,  im guessing by that picture and the bands website there are a few suprises they haven't let out of the bag yet regarding the setup.

----------


## stratosphere

> That explains now why the tix on the sides and back were easier to get and cheaper.....  I'm hoping that the band members will all be situated so that everyone gets a good view.  ugh


i found this from another website,  this stage is gonna be huge...




164 feet tall!  Does anyone know how high up the seats go at Memorial Stadium?  I have sat up on the new section on the east side many times,  and i know thats pretty tall,  but this thing should be tall enought to have unobstructed views i would think.

----------


## Karried

How did you get GA's ? cool pic.. thanks!

I too would love to know how high the stadium is?  I'm pretty high up...  I doubt it would be obstructed... even though high up the seats are facing the stage and cost $95 a seat so I would think you'd actually be able to see the stage right?

----------


## stratosphere

> How did you get GA's ? cool pic.. thanks!
> 
> I too would love to know how high the stadium is?  I'm pretty high up...  I doubt it would be obstructed... even though high up the seats are facing the stage and cost $95 a seat so I would think you'd actually be able to see the stage right?


I got my GA's through the u2.com presale,  i joined just before the tour announcement and it seems to have paid off.  I also have a couple of GA tickets for Dallas im going to use on Oct 12 in the new Cowboys stadium.  Hopefully there will be some GA available tomorrow for Norman because i know several people that want some!  

I'm sure you will be able to see the stage,  if it's really as tall as they say it will be.

----------


## ultimatesooner

we got tickets in the N endzone row 28 or so

hopefully we don't get stuck behind one of the legs

----------


## onthestrip

Section 6, row 26 for me, I think they are great seats.  Judging by the seat map, the stage appears to have a front that faces the west, which is right where sec 6 is.

----------


## Karried

Seating Chart. Official Ticketmaster site

Hmmmmm, based on the Ticket prices...

I think Section 6 is the back of the stage.  Although the stage will be circular so I'm not sure how much it will actually matter. 

What does everyone else think?

----------


## stratosphere

From what im hearing the west side of the stadium is the "back" of the stage.  But also im hearing that the seats "behind" the stage will be good seats too...whatever that means.  Either this stage is going to somehow rotate or the band will play to the crowd on all sides,  the latter being most likely.

----------


## Karried

I'm pretty sure the stage won't rotate based on what I've read on the U2 message boards.  But the members will be strategically placed to play to all the audience. 

I know the seats in the Yellow/Orange sections 25-35 started in the $250 dollar range closest to the Field and then went to $95 all the way to the Second level. 

The seats in all other areas started at $55 and $30 for the higher seats.

----------


## onthestrip

West side is the back?  Noooo

----------


## Karried

I have a feeling there won't be a bad seat in the house.. the band will be running all over the place and there is a huge rotating screen.   

If you want, try at 10:00am in the morning for GA.

----------


## Karried

Still have GA tickets available for $55 at Ticketmaster .....  they will go for a lot of money ... 

Now I have to decide where I want to be, in the seats or on the field.

----------


## stratosphere

> Still have GA tickets available for $55 at Ticketmaster .....  they will go for a lot of money ... 
> 
> Now I have to decide where I want to be, in the seats or on the field.


this is strange because ive heard most other venues sold out their GA tickets in minutes,  yet we still have GA tickets available 12 hours later.  Is there a way to know how many tickets have sold,  what sections,  etc?

----------


## Karried

I know, I thought that was strange too ... but OU has a huge stadium holding tons of people, maybe that has something to do with it?

----------


## Karried

GA  Sold out.

----------


## stratosphere

Good deal,  i hope they sell all the seats now.  We're a big league city afterall!

 :Smiley051: 

so did you keep your seats or go with GA's?

----------


## Karried

I can't decide yet.  I have 8 tickets. I have 4 GA and 4 in Section 32 but they are wayyyy up there .. still, directly in front of the stage.   Decisions, decisions.  

I think we'll take a trip down to OU and sit in the seats if they'll let us... and hit up Riverwind too!

----------


## stratosphere

> I can't decide yet.  I have 8 tickets. I have 4 GA and 4 in Section 32 but they are wayyyy up there .. still, directly in front of the stage.   Decisions, decisions.  
> 
> I think we'll take a trip down to OU and sit in the seats if they'll let us... and hit up Riverwind too!


Good plan!

Heres the deal though,  ive seen them up close in GA (Elevation Tour 2001) and also way up in the stands (PoPmart 97,  Vertigo 2005).  Your best bet is keeping the GA tickets for yourself and selling the seats or giving them to a friend/family member.  The seats are nice because you just show up and have reserved seats,  no long lines,  etc.  But GA is great because if you can really get right up in front of the stage, once you have been there nothing else comes close.  It's an entirely different show from that perspective,  to see the color in the bands eyes and so forth,  very cool.  And yes they will interact with you,  plus ive met other really cool people up in the front its a real party.

Good luck with your decision either way.

----------


## Karried

Thanks so much.  That's the input I'm looking for! 

I hope I don't have any problems selling the seats though. 

$95 a ticket is pricey for a lot of people in this economy.

----------


## OKC4me

So, GA is actually better seats than the $95 seats? I'm so dang confused with all of this. Where the heck are the $250 seats then?

----------


## Karried

The $250 seats are directly beneath the $95 facing the Stage.   

It depends with GA... my husband wants to be on the Floor... I'd prefer to sit but he doesn't mind standing for hours.. if that is your thing, then yes, you'll be happy with GA and getting close to the action. 

The $95 seats are still high up there but at least you can see the front of the stage and can sit the entire concert.  I have 4 for sale.. lol

----------


## stratosphere

i got my tickets in the mail!  Gotta keep them in a safe place now for the next 6 months.  

GA is good if you are able to get up to the front,  yes you will probably have to stand in line for several hours to accomplish that.  Whats good about that is if you take a buddy with you in line you can take turns going to the restroom,  eating,  go to the bar,  etc.  If you are up in front or near the stage GA is the place to be.  If you can see the color of the bands eyes and they are staring back at you it seems like they are playing for just you and its the coolest thing.  

The $250 seats _should_ be the best "seats" in the house.  There wont be a whole lot of sitting though,  from my experience,  the way _this_ band plays people tend to lose themselves and really get into the music.... even in the nosebleed section.  

Im going off of past experiences of course,  their last three or four tours i have attended.  First time around i had no idea what i was getting into,  ive been hooked every since.  This tour should be the same,  but we really don't know much about it till it starts.  But hopefully there won't be a bad seat in the house.

----------


## mark

here's a picture of the stage

----------


## Karried

That is crazy!  

Now I'm thinking GA might be hard to see anything because of the height of the stage.. decisions, decisions!

----------


## OKC4me

That is incredible!

----------


## blangtang

i park cars on gamedays.  i was wondering if this will be like a gameday parking and traffic wise.

how many tickets were sold?

----------


## stratosphere

i dont know how many tickets were sold...but that stage is awesome.  I dont think there will be a bad seat in the house.  That thing is going to look like a spaceship landed in Norman!

----------


## Karried

Just went out to the stadium today and checked out my seats ... wow, I have great seats - facing the stage.. perfect ... Hubby can stand in GA if he wants, but I don't think that will be the best place.  Yes I'm pretty high up but the angle isn't as steep as I thought.. I'll be able to look down straight at Bono... I can't wait.

----------


## stratosphere

> Just went out to the stadium today and checked out my seats ... wow, I have great seats - facing the stage.. perfect ... Hubby can stand in GA if he wants, but I don't think that will be the best place.  Yes I'm pretty high up but the angle isn't as steep as I thought.. I'll be able to look down straight at Bono... I can't wait.


they just let you walk right on in?  

Tour started today in Barcelona....

----------


## Karried

Yeah, it was pretty cool.  

It was about 100 degrees and there athletes running up and down the bleachers/stairs.  I thought I would die just climbing up once! lol  

thanks for the pics!

----------


## stratosphere

well you have to be pretty well conditioned to run up and down the bleachers like that in this heat.  I could have probably done it back in my army days,  not so much now,  nor would i want too!  

no problem on the pics,  lots more floating out there,  this stage is amazing and we are going to have a great time i believe

----------


## mark

i haven't checked it out, but i understand there are clips on youtube from the opening night.

----------


## BDP

> wow, I have great seats - facing the stage


Don't all seats face the stage as it is in the round?

----------


## Karried

Well technically yes.. but you can sit looking at the band's faces or butts depending on your seats, (unless they run around in circles).

----------


## BDP

Well, usually, at in the round settings there is no front and back and they play to all sides, so _everyone_ gets face (and butt) time. Essentially, yes, they run around in circles. The whole 360 design was conceived of as a way to maximize the show in every direction so that they could sell more tickets at lower prices without compromising the production.

----------


## Karried

Yeah, I think so too.  The only difference I think might be the stage setup, the fixed instruments - drums etc.  

I do know though that the tix facing the front of the stage were going for much higher prices than those on the sides or the back of the stage so that leads me to believe that the front of the stage will be set up for maximum viewing.  But they do have a nice Big Screen wrapping around the stage too so I really doubt there will be a horrible seat in the place. 

I don't really care either way... it's U2 baby.. sitting on the highest row of the back of the stage will still mean you are in the building.. I mean, really U2 playing in Oklahoma?  I think it's pretty awesome.

----------


## BDP

Yeah it's pretty cool. I saw them on the 4th row of their first zoo tv tour and really, that's too close for a stadium show. All of the lower bowl tickets are $95, on any side, and reviews of the Barcelona show said they moved all over the stage, so I think it will be a pretty good show for anyone that's not in the nose bleeders and even then it will be a spectale.

----------


## stratosphere

> i haven't checked it out, but i understand there are clips on youtube from the opening night.


there are thousands of clips on youtube,  with varying degrees of audio quality.  However this one is "official"



alternative video for the new single "crazy tonight"

 :Texas-Sucks2:

----------


## kkokc

I'm concerned about my seats.  I wonder if I should try to get different tickets because I can't tell much from the seating chart.  I'm in Section GA1 Field but I have a seat number.  What is the difference between GA field and GA floor?  I got on early trying to get a good seat but now I'm worried I'll be standing the whole time..but I have a seat number?

----------


## Lord Helmet

Just from past experience, if you're down low, you're most likely gonna be standing no matter if you have a seat assignment or not. Pretty typical to sand at a rock show  :Wink:

----------


## stratosphere

Yeah i think GA is GA,  there is no difference and most people sit before the show and stand when the band takes the stage.  From my experience you get caught up in the show and the spectacle and its over before you know it.

----------


## hagrid

The last concert I attended was U2.  Saw them in 95 at Narrowhead stadium.  We were in the rafters, but it did not matter one bit. Great show, great bass player.  

They had those giant screens stacked up, and put ol George Bush up on the screen and strung together some speeches to make it look like he was saying, "We....will...rock...you."  Then over and over faster and faster.

This was GW's daddy, mind you.  Great concert and I was not even into the band at that time.  But I was after the show.

----------


## fromdust

wait a second.... i thought tulsa got all the big and best shows?

----------


## kkokc

ok...personally, I told myself I didn't care where I ended up as long as I got in the building!  I'm just excited to see them.  I was afraid with a GA ticket it would just be a mad rush to get up front and I'm small and easily trampled.  But it does look like I'll have an assigned spot...maybe....I still can't tell.

----------


## stratosphere

> ok...personally, I told myself I didn't care where I ended up as long as I got in the building!  I'm just excited to see them.  I was afraid with a GA ticket it would just be a mad rush to get up front and I'm small and easily trampled.  But it does look like I'll have an assigned spot...maybe....I still can't tell.


Well it is my understanding that if you are GA there are no assigned spots,  where you get to watch the show from is based on how early you get to the stadium and get in line.  I doubt anyone will get trampled because there will be plenty of security.  I would say your best bet is to get in line early on show day and you should have a good place on the field.  If im not mistaken the ring that goes around the main stage holds a bunch of people so if you get in there you should have a good view of the stage and the band.

----------


## Karried

I think the ring tix are $250 dollars but I could be mistaken.  

I think I'll keep my upper facing the stage seats and sell my GA.. hubby wants to be up close and personal.. but I think that might be too close and personal standing for hours on end..   I guess I'm old.

----------


## stratosphere

> I think the ring tix are $250 dollars but I could be mistaken.  
> 
> I think I'll keep my upper facing the stage seats and sell my GA.. hubby wants to be up close and personal.. but I think that might be too close and personal standing for hours on end..   I guess I'm old.


what i mean is there is a ring that goes around the main stage that also serves as a catwalk for the band,  which they can access by two moving bridges that connect the main stage to this outer ring.  Inside this ring is the area sometimes called "the pit" which supposedly 3000 or so people can get inside,  depending upon venue.  These people will all be GA ticket holders but most likely they will have waited in line the longest since the area inside the pit is probably the most coveted.  I think once inside you get a bracelet on your writst that way you may come and go if you need to go to the restroom or whatever.  

Another thing i have heard is that the main stage is pretty tall,  so maybe being up in the very front is not the best place because it would be like watching the band play on your rooftop.  Im guessing being inside the pit and back towards the edge of the ring would give one the best view of the stage,  band,  and all of the special effects.  Plus i have heard that sound is pretty good at this position.  And the band will use the bridges to move across the crowd onto the outer ring which is considerable lower than the main stage.

----------


## blangtang

where y'all gonna park when you get to norman?

----------


## stratosphere

one more week....wonder how many tickets have sold?

----------


## nik4411

Ive been checking there are still some available....can anyone tell me what time the concert starts please?

----------


## nik4411

nevermind, starts at 7, just bought tickets....

absolutely cannot wait to see the greatest band on earth!

----------


## stratosphere

just got back from Dallas Cowboys Stadium,  the show last night at Jerryworld was awesome.  The stage is out of this world,  the band is on fire and its well worth the wait.  The people in the seats will have the best view of it all,  the stage and all of its tricks,  lighting,  etc.  Those of us on the floor will get to "interact" with the band somewhat,  which is great.  I don't think there is a bad seat in the house.  Norman we are in for an incredible show this coming up weekend.

----------


## OKC4me

I can't wait!!

Just wondering how early to get there, where to park, etc!

----------


## CCOKC

I am planning on getting there around 4:30 but my daughter lives in Couch Tower so we are going to hang out with her and tour campus and such before hand and walk over to the campus.

----------


## ddavidson8

Over-rated!!! clap clap clap Over-rated!!! clap clap clapYouTube - Fans taunting Papelbon during All Star Game

----------


## stratosphere

> Over-rated!!! clap clap clap Over-rated!!! clap clap clapYouTube - Fans taunting Papelbon during All Star Game


what does this have to do with anything?

----------


## nik4411

wow what an awesome show!!!!!!!!

----------


## RedDirt717

I was in the "inner circle", somehow got really lucky with that one. I was literally 5 feet from the stage.

----------


## stratosphere

I was in the pit as well.  Wow this was one special show.  Gotta get to bed now....wow.

----------


## Lord Helmet

Great show. I usually prefer much smaller venues, but hey, it's U2  :Smile: 

Gonna be a long day today though. I'm not 21 anymore. Sunday night concerts....blah.

----------


## OKC4me

What did everybody think?

I loved it!

I'm so glad they came here to Norman!

Anybody know where they did play 26 years ago? They said they haven't been here since then. Just wondering where they played.

----------


## nik4411

they played at lloyd noble. thats why bono said it took them 26 years to travel one mile.

----------


## metro

No one has pictures?

----------


## OKC4me

> they played at lloyd noble. thats why bono said it took them 26 years to travel one mile.


Oh, Ok, thanks! I was guessing there or the Cox Center.

I would have been 12 then, so, no wonder I don't remember.

----------


## absonjourney

Metro-
Got some great pics. Here is the link:

Ryan Abernathy&#039;s Photos - U2 | Facebook

----------


## CCOKC

I went with my 60 somthing mom, my 40 something sister and my 18 year old daughter.  We all loved the concert.  The stage was amazing and the circular screen was incredible.  And then there was Bono.  I just love him, his music, his message and his service to the world.  When I grow up I want to be him.

----------


## nik4411

> Oh, Ok, thanks! I was guessing there or the Cox Center.
> 
> I would have been 12 then, so, no wonder I don't remember.






no problem! i wasnt even a thought 26 years ago!

----------


## stratosphere

> Metro-
> Got some great pics. Here is the link:
> 
> Ryan Abernathy's Photos - U2 | Facebook


Good pics!  Thanks for posting.  I can't say enough how great this show was.

----------


## OKC4me

Cool pics!

I took 300 pics, but they are from far off. I was in sec 17, row 27. I am gonna make a photo album of the concert. Don't have any good close up pics, but I'll make do.

I wish I could go see them 1 more time before the tour ends!

----------


## RedDirt717

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...9&l=8606d83320

----------


## stratosphere

rumor has it there will be another North American leg on this tour next year....

----------


## RadioOKC

It would not suprise me, and I will try to make another show if it comes back. People we're asking about pic's and I have some on my website. I had an amazing photographer that was able to get into "no mans land" and they came out great! I was stoked to see them. It's been over 20 yeaqrs for me. I was a little upset (little) with the ticket prices but when I saw they paid $500,000 to OU I felt a little better about it. I did not leave with one of the $40 T-shirts. I just couldnt do it lol!

Radio OKC - Where it's all about the music!

----------


## absonjourney

Radio and Joe-
Great pics!

On the ticket prices- I thought they were pretty reasonable. Their last tour- an arena tour- was much more expensive. They did stadiums this time to be able to sell more tix at lower prices. If they come back to the states I will definitely be going to another show. U2 is IMHO the best band of all time- at least for me.

----------


## RadioOKC

Journey - Agreed.

----------


## OKC4me

U2 is my all time favorite band too. I have been a fan since the early 80's, and I'm shocked they are so popular. I don't know why I like them so much, its hard to explain. They have alot of good songs. I can also see why some people hate them because Bono comes off very cocky and the politics turns people off. Some of their music is kind of laid back and lame, if that makes sense. But, I really like most of it! I it very cool that my favorite band has become so big, and they can put shows on like this!

----------


## kkokc

I was the one wondering if my seats were ok!  (GA Field) - I even took my binoculars just in case.  I had NO IDEA I would end up as close as I did.
I didn't get there especially early but the vibe was so great all around with everyone that people just started noticing how small I am and that I couldn't see and just kept letting me move up front.   It was amazing!

----------


## Matt

> rumor has it there will be another North American leg on this tour next year....


6 June, 2010 Anaheim CA US Angel Stadium TBA TBA
12 June, 2010 Denver CO US Invesco Field TBA Nov. 6
16 June, 2010 Oakland CA US Oakland Coliseum Tues. 27 Oct. 2 Nov.
20 June, 2010 Seattle WA US Qwest Field TBA TBA
23 June, 2010 Edmonton CA Commonwealth Stadium Tues. 27 Oct. 2 Nov.
30 June, 2010 East Lansing MI US Spartan Stadium TBA TBA
3 July, 2010 Toronto ON CA Rogers Centre Tues. 27 Oct. 2 Nov.
6 July, 2010 Chicago IL US Soldier Field TBA TBA
9 July, 2010 Miami FL US Land Shark Stadium TBA TBA
12 July, 2010 Philadelphia PA US Lincoln Financial Field TBA TBA
16 July, 2010 Montreal QC CA Venue TBA TBA TBA
19 July, 2010 New York NY US New Meadowlands Stadium

----------


## stratosphere

i hope they come up with more dates than that....maybe somewhere closer like a Kansas City or St Louis.  

Here is a cool video about the kid that got onstage and got Bono's shades.  He was pretty close to us inside the pit.

Video Page 2009 - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## OKC4me

Wonder how much those glasses are worth?

----------


## stratosphere

priceless...

----------


## OKC4me

I would not sell them. I would keep those babies!

----------

